# Does anybody have soundsets for berlin strings and woodwinds - will pay



## maximuss (May 8, 2020)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody has soundsets for Berlin Strings and Woodwinds. Willing to pay,

Thank you


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 8, 2020)

What exactly do you mean with „soundsets“ ?


----------



## maximuss (May 8, 2020)

Heinigoldstein said:


> What exactly do you mean with „soundsets“ ?


To be able to use the sample libraries in Sibelius


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 8, 2020)

Mmh, but you know, that, if anybody gives you patches from one of those libaries, free or for money, it would illegal or ?


----------



## Bernard Duc (May 8, 2020)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Mmh, but you know, that, if anybody gives you patches from one of those libaries, free or for money, it would illegal or ?


No, Sibelius soundsets are simply config files to map articulations and dynamics in Sibelius to the correct MIDI information. They don’t contain any sound.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 8, 2020)

Oh well, I didn‘t know. I probably shouldn‘t command things, I do not know too much about. My excuse for that !!


----------

